
MCLIDE 2.0a0 now available, Intel 64 native, OS X 10.6+ - MaysonL
http://mclide.in-progress.com/tour
======
MaysonL
Note that for the download, you should go to <http://mclide.in-progress.com/>

I submitted that link, but it just bumped up the points on the 500+ day old
original submission of that url.

